

2012 Voting Machines Altering Votes - mattvot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdpGd74DrBM&feature=youtu.be

======
ColinWright
The discussion has ended up here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4749574>

------
ColinWright
Same video, very few comments or upvotes yet:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748783>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748903>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748783>

